# Need help with 316 transmission



## billmistyacres1 (Mar 19, 2011)

How is the transmission fluid for a 316 drained?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bill! Looking in my manual.............


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Still searching......... In the absense of this info thus far, I'd say to unhook the hose from the underside of the sight glass......... Still searching though, hang on.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Located the info in my owners manual, after searching the service manual for a bit. Here's the page and hope it helps!


----------

